# 4 to 5 lug



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

who has done a 300zx 5 lug conversion?..

please correct me if im wrong..the rear non turbo z32 300zx hubs are a dirrect fit to the s13..

and the front needs more work, i need 300zx front hubs but they wont fit on the s13 knuckles, will the 300zx knuckles fit? or do i have to track down s14 knuckles and make them fit(need to redrill a few holes i believe)

any other suggestions for the front end?

sorry if this is repeated i searched and didnt find anything this specific

thanks 
dan


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

you can use either s14 rear hubs or the z32 non turbo rear hubs. For the front you can either source out s14 spindles and hubs or get some s13 aftermarket 5 lug hubs like these http://www.jspec.com/4to5lughub.html I might have the front s14 spindles and hubs for sale because I'm going for a different setup now.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you need to get s14 knuckles and redrill mounting holes.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

here's my question (sorry for semi-jacking your thread dan)

for the front, you can use either 300zx na or s14 5 lug hubs right?? so for the front, which spindles and which ball joints should be used for both 300zx and s14 hubs?

for the rear.. if you use s14 5 lug hubs and install 300zx brakes, will i run into any problems installing brakes or rear suspension??

any other info on 5 lug conversion would be greatly appreciated..thnx guys


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You need the s14 ball joint or you can get an engineer to fabricate them.

The main problem with the rears is attaching the handbrake


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

Its fairly easy to do the swap, you need to get S14 front spindles, hubs and the ball joints then redrill the S13 front strut with a 14mm drill bit.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i did some even more research and got all the answers to my questions.. joel, what's up with attaching the handbrake to the rear??


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

not exactly sure, all i know is the factory s13 one dont fit the 300zx hub. I believe you can use the entire handbrake cable from the 300zx and attach it further up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

you can use the 300zx E-brake cable all you have to do is mount it to the stock S13 mounting point and splice it to the S13 cable next to the E-brake lever .


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ok, the 4 to 5 lug hubs from www.jspec.com as mentioned above, with the use of those, do you still need all the knuckles and spindles and things? they make it sound like you dont. if all that stuff isnt needed, then i might do the conversion as well.


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *ok, the 4 to 5 lug hubs from www.jspec.com as mentioned above, with the use of those, do you still need all the knuckles and spindles and things? they make it sound like you dont. if all that stuff isnt needed, then i might do the conversion as well. *


you don't if you get those hubs from jspec.com. all you need are the 5 lug rotors.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

JD4 said:


> *you don't if you get those hubs from jspec.com. all you need are the 5 lug rotors. *


don't you mean 5 lug hubs?? like from s14 se models, 300zx...etc


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *don't you mean 5 lug hubs?? like from s14 se models, 300zx...etc *


ok, these from jspec.com; http://www.jspec.com/4to5lughub.html let you use the stock s13 spindles and ball joints. For the rear, you can either use 300zx NA rear hubs, S14 5 lug rear hubs, or very expensive aftermarket 5 lug hub rear conversion hubs from Japan that are around $600-800. I was talking about the front coversion where you only need the GTO hubs on jspec.com and 5 lug s14 front rotors if you keep your stock front brake system. Hope that this makes sense.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Do these just replace your stock hub somehow? Anyone got a set of these that can explain how they work?


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

Joel said:


> *Do these just replace your stock hub somehow? Anyone got a set of these that can explain how they work? *


Yes, just take off the 4 lug front hubs and then just replace them with the GTO hubs. There are some other Japanese companies that make 4 to 5 lug conversion hubs also. I think the easiest way to do the 5 lug cnversion on a s13 is to use the 4 to 5 lug conversion hubs on jspec.com and s14 se or NA 300zx rear hubs and s14 5 lug rotors.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

JD4 said:


> *Yes, just take off the 4 lug front hubs and then just replace them with the GTO hubs. There are some other Japanese companies that make 4 to 5 lug conversion hubs also. I think the easiest way to do the 5 lug cnversion on a s13 is to use the 4 to 5 lug conversion hubs on jspec.com and s14 se or NA 300zx rear hubs and s14 5 lug rotors. *


Do you use the factory hub bearings?
Looking at that picture it seems the studs are not threaded! do you replace them with 5 factory studs or something?


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

JD4 said:


> *Yes, just take off the 4 lug front hubs and then just replace them with the GTO hubs. There are some other Japanese companies that make 4 to 5 lug conversion hubs also. I think the easiest way to do the 5 lug cnversion on a s13 is to use the 4 to 5 lug conversion hubs on jspec.com and s14 se or NA 300zx rear hubs and s14 5 lug rotors. *


 I dont really think its easier to use the GTO hubs. Its definitely more expensive.

One thing I noticed is that you cant just "unbolt" the front hubs. They are pressed in, you have to take off the whole entire spindle and take it to a shop to have them pressed out, and then have the GTO ones pressed in. This is after you have already spent $500 for the hubs. One of my friends just had his hubs pressed in for his 95 Maxima, it came out to about $122, that includes new barrings and seals. Just giving you this example because the 240's hubs will be comparable in price when you go to get them done. 


Buying the S14 front hubs is cheaper ($120 used), and you have to do the exact same amount of work, as in, unbolting the S13 spindle, then bolting up the S14 spindle. The only exception being that you will have to re-drill the front struts with a 14mm drill bit, and you have to buy 4 oem S14 strut bolts/nuts ($11).

I guess if your afraid of drilling your struts, then the GTO hubs are the way to go.

NOTE: this is just my opinion, and Im not trying to bash anyone.


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

JayLew said:


> *I dont really think its easier to use the GTO hubs. Its definitely more expensive.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that you cant just "unbolt" the front hubs. They are pressed in, you have to take off the whole entire spindle and take it to a shop to have them pressed out, and then have the GTO ones pressed in. This is after you have already spent $500 for the hubs. One of my friends just had his hubs pressed in for his 95 Maxima, it came out to about $122, that includes new barrings and seals. Just giving you this example because the 240's hubs will be comparable in price when you go to get them done.
> 
> ...


The Maxima Front hubs/spindles are totally different than on a 240sx. The hubs on the 240sx are not pressed on, they are held on to the spindle w/ a 30mm bolt on the s13 and 32mm bolt on the s14 spindle. Its all personal prefrence whether you want to use the GTO hubs or the s14 front spindle/hub combo. check out NPM Jan 03 issue w/ project S13 5 lug swap... http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january03/240sx/


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

Joel said:


> *Do you use the factory hub bearings?
> Looking at that picture it seems the studs are not threaded! do you replace them with 5 factory studs or something? *


I haven't gotten mine yet, but what I have heard about them are that they are ready to bolt on to the s13 spindle, not press on.. also they are threaded, its just hard to see in that picture


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

JD4 said:


> *The Maxima Front hubs/spindles are totally different than on a 240sx. The hubs on the 240sx are not pressed on, they are held on to the spindle w/ a 30mm bolt on the s13 and 32mm bolt on the s14 spindle. Its all personal prefrence whether you want to use the GTO hubs or the s14 front spindle/hub combo. check out NPM Jan 03 issue w/ project S13 5 lug swap... http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january03/240sx/ *


 Learn something new everyday.

Either way, its still cheaper to use S14 hubs/spindles.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah but is it cheaper than adding bolt on conversion plates to the front and back?


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Joel said:


> *Yeah but is it cheaper than adding bolt on conversion plates to the front and back? *


The cheapest way to go, with out a doubt, is Z32 NA rear hubs, and OEM S14 front hubs and spindles. Its all bolt on, no conversion plates needed. 

The only custom mod you need to perform is re-drilling the front struts. 

Note to anyone attempting to do this: If you dont know how re-drill the front struts, then, you shouldnt be working on your car.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you also need S14 ball joints. you cant use the complete S14 lower control arm either, it's too long. you have to pry the ball joint off the S14 control arm and press in to the S13 control arn. there's no way around it. the S13 ball joint looks like it will work, but it wont. it has a slightly different shape making driving on it with the swap very dangerous, not something i'd want.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

And the s14 knuckle which is the most expensive bit!


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Joel said:


> *And the s14 knuckle which is the most expensive bit! *


 I got both of my S14 Knuckles with the hubs attached for $110-120. And ad another $63 for the ball joints. 

The labor was free for the ball joints, I used at hammer and 36mm socket to get them out/in, but, if you have a shop do it, its only $20 total.

www.Car-Part.com cheapest used parts on the net.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sorry if this is a retarded question.. is a knuckle and a spindle the same thing?? 

you can use aftermarket s14 ball joints from pdm-racing.com : moog s14 ball joints part# K99820 $64


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *sorry if this is a retarded question.. is a knuckle and a spindle the same thing??
> 
> you can use aftermarket s14 ball joints from pdm-racing.com : moog s14 ball joints part# K99820 $64 *


 Knuckle/Spindle = Samething


----------



## NissanDrift240sx (Aug 17, 2003)

Go to importfan.co they have front and rear hubs that bolt in easilly, they're only under 450 bucks/pair, it's the easiest way


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

a thing that ppl sometimes forget when doing a 5lug conversion is that you're gonna need to redrill your rotors and get new rims!!!!

why was a 3month old thread revived?? jw..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, nissan drift, look at the date b4 u put an opinion, this shiet is old.


----------



## NissanDrift240sx (Aug 17, 2003)

i was just lookin' in the website and saw read it, then i remembered that www.importfan.com just released the hubs. vsp3c, ppl were talkin' about how difficult it was to install a rear hub, this is just easier. and yea you do still have to re-drill your rotors and stuff.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

for any 1 who wants 5lugs...here, it also tells how to put 300zx rear brakes...now shutup(jus playin).
>http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/projectcars/0211scc_projsilvia/


----------



## socialtransistor (Oct 12, 2003)

*skyline 5 lug?*

I'm getting a skyline front clip with the complete front brakes, and a limited slip rear diff and rear brakes. Does anyone know if the skyline hub will fit on the s-13, or do i need to get 300zx parts for the front. I think the back should fit right in with little modification if any.
thanks
-sam


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

R32 rear hub fits, R33 doesnt (different spline I think)
Fronts - no. You need an s14 series2 knuckle.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the R32 calipers will bolt straight on, but you'll have to do a 5 lug conversion on the hub... those brakes kick some major a$$


----------



## Drifter2B (Mar 20, 2004)

*Where can I find them?*



JD4 said:


> Yes, just take off the 4 lug front hubs and then just replace them with the GTO hubs. There are some other Japanese companies that make 4 to 5 lug conversion hubs also. I think the easiest way to do the 5 lug cnversion on a s13 is to use the 4 to 5 lug conversion hubs on jspec.com and s14 se or NA 300zx rear hubs and s14 5 lug rotors.



Where can I find the s14 or 300ZX rear hubs other then JSPEC.com?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Drifter2B said:


> Where can I find the s14 or 300ZX rear hubs other then JSPEC.com?


DONT REVIVE OLD THREADS. GO READ THE FREAKIN RULES. stupid noob.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

You May Search...but You *may Not* Post!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

^^^what he said. i think that new members should be forced to read the rules before they can post. and to make sure they read them, there should be a quiz on them. this is getting annoying.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

or we could just lock all threads that have passed a certain age. that way they could look but wouldnt post.


----------



## Glenn (San Jose (May 1, 2002)

sicksr said:


> you can use the 300zx E-brake cable all you have to do is mount it to the stock S13 mounting point and splice it to the S13 cable next to the E-brake lever .


No splicing necessary. Here is a link to my car using stock Z32 e-brake cables on my 90240SX coupe. No modification whatsoever to the cables.


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

I was just wondering, if u have Z32 hubs at back do u use 300zx brakes? and same for front, if u have 5-lug hub from S14 or the aftermarket one, do u use S14 brakes? cause i want a big brake kit, like from rotora or something

also, if i just change the hubs will i need to change my suspension or can i still use an S13 setup


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you will have to redrill your brake rotors in a 5x114.3 pattern
you can keep ur s13 suspension


----------

